# Hmm what would you expect?



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/para.utkoma?fadir=735761&modir=735762



Power?
Seriousness?
Biddable?

I have seen a pup from this combo, never heard of the breeder (that is not surprising). I think Zidane may still be alive


----------

